# Glucojuice/ Glucotabs



## Jennywren (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi just wondering if anyone gets this prescribed on prescription , someone told me it is good for treating hypos , and when I am on shop floor at work it might be more descret than a bottle of lucozade , wondering if worth asking go about thanks


----------



## DeusXM (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't think glucose tablets are available on prescription as they're not medication. Hypostop gel is available, I think, but it's ruddy horrible.

If you're looking for discreet, I would recommend just the regular glucose tablets you can buy anywhere....or even fruit pastilles, gums, softmints etc. - anything that comes in a small packet that's just sugar. Personally I use Glucotabs - I buy them in bulk from Amazon - £15 for 300, which covers me theoretically for 100 hypos. I then just refill one of the Glucotab tubes whenever I have to. They don't melt in your pocket and they don't make mess everywhere - plus, while they're edible, they're not enjoyable enough that you'd overtreat your hypo with them.


----------



## katie (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the tip DeusXM, I always run out of glucose tablets! I've just bought 300 from Amazon so shouldn't run out again any time soon  It will be good to keep a tub in the car too.


----------



## Jennywren (May 1, 2015)

Gp would only prescribe one lot of glucagon


----------



## newbs (May 1, 2015)

I prefer GlucoTabs as my hypo treatment, have to buy them though.  They are quick acting for me, and taste so much better than regular glucose tablets.  That's just my opinion though - most people seem to use jelly babies but I can't stand them!


----------



## Maryanne29 (May 1, 2015)

I get Glucotabs from Amazon - excellent value. I keep a tub in the car, at work, by the bed, in the kitchen and a smaller one in my bag. I prefer the raspberry flavour.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 1, 2015)

Jennywren said:


> Hi just wondering if anyone gets this prescribed on prescription , someone told me it is good for treating hypos , and when I am on shop floor at work it might be more descret than a bottle of lucozade , wondering if worth asking go about thanks



My surgery refuses to prescribe any hypo treatment except glucagon. They state the NHS is broken enough without adding more costs by prescribing easily available hypo treatments to the bill.
I know one patient who was told that if he was finding hypo treatment to expensive then to cut down on the hypos. He was shocked by this attitude. I just laughed as thought his reaction was comical.

I love the raspberry gluco tabs but would hesitate to use them if working in a shop as a bit powdery sometimes. As already mentioned fruit pastels sp* are useful perhaps keep some in a tube that's easy to open rather than trying to unwrap them whilst busy.


----------



## Austin Mini (May 1, 2015)

I get Hypo-Stop on prescriotion, tastes yukk so I am buying 300 Glucotabs from Amazon for £15. Thanks for the tip Deus XM.


----------



## DeusXM (May 1, 2015)

Buy one of the single tubes too and you're set for life - you just refill the tube with tabs from the pot. I've been refilling the same tube since 2011, that's how durable they are! Much easier and resilient than the papery dextro or lucozade tablet packets and stops the tabs going to mush in your pocket. As Sue points out though, they can sometimes go a bit dusty - you can reduce your risk of making yourself look like the top of Victoria sponge by rinsing the tube out every few weeks.


----------



## Sally71 (May 2, 2015)

We've got Gluco Tabs everywhere - tubes in my handbag, in the car, 3 at school, in any bags that we use for swimming/dance classes/overnight stays, and a couple in the kitchen that we can just grab when we go out if necessary.  Then we've got the big tubs in the lounge/kitchen/bathroom/bedrooms and even one in daughter's school bag as she never remembers to bring the small tubes home for refilling!  All raspberry flavour, daughter tried the orange ones once and declared them disgusting.  I too buy the big tubs from Amazon and refill the tubes.

I have heard someone say that they can get glucose tablets on prescription; I think we cost the NHS enough already though and don't mind buying those so have never enquired about it.  £15 once or twice a year isn't so bad.


----------



## delb t (May 2, 2015)

Started off on glucotabs -but moved on to Maoams stripes- as  they fit nicely into blood kit and so never forgotton!. pretty darn durable and waterproof if swimming!


----------



## pippaandben (May 2, 2015)

Anyone know if Glucojuice price of £1.29 at Boots can be beaten?


----------



## Austin Mini (May 2, 2015)

Have just ordered 300 Glucotabs from Amazon for delivery tomorrow. Anything has got to be better than Hypo stop. Cant wait to try one, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Riri (May 2, 2015)

Hia - at the mo, Boots is the cheapest at £1.29. I'm always on the watch for them cheaper and last year they were on offer there at 0.79p so I bought loads then for my stock.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 2, 2015)

Austin Mini said:


> Have just ordered 300 Glucotabs from Amazon for delivery tomorrow. Anything has got to be better than Hypo stop. Cant wait to try one, if you know what I mean.



I've just looked at the price of them  I can buy them cheaper in my local pharmacy.


----------



## DeusXM (May 2, 2015)

Doubtful. The cheapest 10 pack I've seen is 65p, so that means 300 of those (or 30 packs, very convenient!) is £19.50.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 2, 2015)

DeusXM said:


> Doubtful. The cheapest 10 pack I've seen is 65p, so that means 300 of those (or 30 packs, very convenient!) is £19.50.



AM has bought 6x50 tubs at £15 I think, if that's the case then my pharmacy sells those packs at £2.45 each


----------



## Sally71 (May 2, 2015)

Pumper_Sue said:


> AM has bought 6x50 tubs at £15 I think, if that's the case then my pharmacy sells those packs at £2.45 each



You're lucky then, nowhere round here sells the 50 packs at all, and the 10 packs aren't particularly cheap.  In fact I didn't even know 50 packs existed until I read a similar thread on here!


----------



## DeusXM (May 2, 2015)

Pumper_Sue said:


> AM has bought 6x50 tubs at £15 I think, if that's the case then my pharmacy sells those packs at £2.45 each



Well, at £2.45 for 50, that's then £14.70 for 300...or 30p cheaper....


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 3, 2015)

Sally71 said:


> You're lucky then, nowhere round here sells the 50 packs at all, and the 10 packs aren't particularly cheap.  In fact I didn't even know 50 packs existed until I read a similar thread on here!



I know of two pharmacy's that sell the 50 packs. If you can't see them on the shelf ask for them


----------



## pippaandben (May 3, 2015)

Alternative of Dextrose with 14 tablets in a packet currently available in Superdrug with a 3 for price of 2 price offer. At 65p per packet it is thus £1.30 for 3 packets = 42. Therefore 24 packets containing 336 tablets = £10.40. I store spare packets in  plastic bag to stop them going very hard.


----------



## Austin Mini (May 3, 2015)

I dont realy care how much cheaper they are elsewhere as long as they get me out of a hypo.


----------



## Riri (May 5, 2015)

Pippaandben - found 12 pack bottles of Glucojuice on a site called Dolphin Fitness for £13.60. I've just ordered some as that's cheaper than anywhere else currently.


----------

